# F-18 spotted landing at Pearson today



## tech2002 (12 Jun 2008)

I was on 401, and I have spotted F-18 this afternoon landing at Pearson, I wonder if any one knows what is the occasion ?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jun 2008)

Could be absolutely anything.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> I was on 401, and I have spotted F-18 this afternoon landing at Pearson, I wonder if any one knows what is the occasion ?



Was it even one of ours ?


----------



## tech2002 (12 Jun 2008)

I didn't see if it was CDN, I was driving , and I saw him in front of me, when it was approaching to land


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Jun 2008)

Showing off maybe??


----------



## almost there (12 Jun 2008)

Could be one of the commanders of the Sqn's going to visit his GF


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Showing off maybe??



That plane has a badass paintjob!


----------



## tech2002 (12 Jun 2008)

almost there said:
			
		

> Could be one of the commanders of the Sqn's going to visit his GF



 ;D ;D


----------



## tech2002 (12 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Showing off maybe??
> [/qu
> 
> is that video from this afternoon ?


----------



## GAP (12 Jun 2008)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That plane has a badass paintjob!



Yeah, you're right....slick!!


----------



## Run away gun (12 Jun 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> I was on 401, and I have spotted F-18 this afternoon landing at Pearson, I wonder if any one knows what is the occasion ?



Helping the alien spaceships in for a landing...


----------



## Loachman (12 Jun 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> is that video from this afternoon ?



Not judging by the old paint scheme on the Air Canada aircraft.


----------



## GAP (12 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not judging by the old paint scheme on the Air Canada aircraft.



Sooooooooo.....you are saying this is an old film, or do I just not get out much?  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Sooooooooo.....you are saying this is an old film, or do I just not get out much?  ;D



yes


----------



## Loachman (12 Jun 2008)

Seconded.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Showing off maybe??



Maverick: Tower, this is Ghost rider requesting a flyby.
Air Boss Johnson: That's a negative Ghost rider, the pattern is full. 

 ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maverick: Tower, this is Ghost rider requesting a flyby.
> Air Boss Johnson: That's a negative Ghost rider, the pattern is full.
> 
> ;D



"I want some butts!  Dammit, thats *twice*!"

...

"Well that'll just about cover flybys.."


----------



## almost there (12 Jun 2008)

That video is of the display bird from 425 Sqn. Was for the Sqn's 60th anniversary back in '02-'03 time frame...


----------



## Bandit1 (12 Jun 2008)

2002 Demo Bird out of 425 is in the video.  There were 2 of them that year, with 410 having a bird as well, shown below.

Bandit


----------



## deedster (12 Jun 2008)

Heard it (we're right under one of Pearson's flight paths) but then, of course, it was too late (and NO I wasn't drinking)  

Edit: more than one flight path


----------



## Loachman (12 Jun 2008)

I don't know what all of the fuss is about. These things were like seagulls in Germany.


----------



## jzaidi1 (12 Jun 2008)

All,

Saw two aircraft flying in close formation over Toronto Island Airport and over downtown Toronto on my daily commute home at around 5:20pm today.  I couldn't make out the shape against the sun but no civvie aircrafts I know fly so close to each other over the public (unless it's an airshow).  They were moving at a moderate speed (faster than props)about 2000-3000 ft maybe.  Initally flew in an west direction but then circled around till they were pointed east.  No pics taken unfortunately, was driving in heavy traffic, but maybe someone knows something?

Curious...

J


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jun 2008)

Well...I wasn't there but it could have been the same as the original poster pointed out which was an F-18 of some kind and maybe didn't see another one (where you saw two).  That or a couple of seagulls.


----------



## tech2002 (13 Jun 2008)

could be preparation for September long weekend air show..


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> could be preparation for September long weekend air show..



Could be this, could be that, could be just about anything. An airplane near a runway isnt out of the ordinary.


----------



## TCBF (13 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I don't know what all of the fuss is about. These things were like seagulls in Germany.



- Yep.  Just as noisy and smelly, too.


----------



## belka (13 Jun 2008)

That jet that the OP was talking about was our 409 jet most likely. He did a stop over in Pearson for fuel (no external tanks) coming home from the R2 upgrades in Mirabel.


----------



## ghyslyn (13 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I don't know what all of the fuss is about. These things were like seagulls in Germany.



Coming from rural Manitoba myself, a seagull would be quite a sight! I'd take a photo of it and probably not forget it anytime soon.


----------



## Sf2 (13 Jun 2008)

> All,
> 
> Saw two aircraft flying in close formation over Toronto Island Airport and over downtown Toronto on my daily commute home at around 5:20pm today.  I couldn't make out the shape against the sun but no civvie aircrafts I know fly so close to each other over the public (unless it's an airshow).  They were moving at a moderate speed (faster than props)about 2000-3000 ft maybe.  Initally flew in an west direction but then circled around till they were pointed east.  No pics taken unfortunately, was driving in heavy traffic, but maybe someone knows something?
> 
> ...



Two WWII era birds did a low approach in Trenton yesterday.  I couldn't make out what they were, but there were 2 of them, in close formation, heading westbound.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Saw two aircraft flying in close formation over Toronto Island Airport and over downtown Toronto on my daily commute home at around 5:20pm today.  I couldn't make out the shape against the sun but no civvie aircrafts I know fly so close to each other over the public (unless it's an airshow).  They were moving at a moderate speed (faster than props)about 2000-3000 ft maybe.  Initally flew in an west direction but then circled around till they were pointed east.  No pics taken unfortunately, was driving in heavy traffic, but maybe someone knows something?
> 
> ...



There were two alph jets from <a href="http://www.topaces.ca"> Top Aces </a> visiting YOW (Ottawa) for a week or so now. I think they left a couple of days ago; maybe it was them. The demo CF-18 was in YOW as well for a press conference for the upcoming air show. Had a nice mini-show from it before it departed. 

If you are forunate to live close to an airport as I do to YOW, you will find that they visit quite often. They are still a welcome change from the run-of-the-mill aircraft. It usually gets the locals out of their houses and onto the driveway watching the show.  "LOOK! An F-14!"  :


----------



## karl28 (13 Jun 2008)

SF2  

At least one of them was  a Spitfire.  I was out for a walk in Centinal Park  when they flew over the Bay of Quinte wish I had my Camera would of made a nice photo .


----------



## Loachman (13 Jun 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Coming from rural Manitoba myself, a seagull would be quite a sight! I'd take a photo of it and probably not forget it anytime soon.



Try the dump in Portage.


----------



## ghyslyn (13 Jun 2008)

_Try the dump_ in *called* _Portage._

Haha, just kidding


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Jun 2008)

I saw the Alphajets in Winnipeg yesterday (14 Jun 08).  Probably them you saw in Toronto in formation.

Max


----------



## Strike (16 Jun 2008)

Why does everyone get "curious" whenever a specific military aircraft arrives at any airport?  Most of the time it will be for fuel, an airshow (especially now), or contracted long-term maintenance/upgrades.  If it were anything else it's not like any of us would go bragging about it on these means.  Seriously, if it were for anything than what was mentioned above you'd hear about it on the news before we would.  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Jun 2008)

Actually we have been advised to watch for aircraft landing at the sites of martial arts competetions. No, No, I was only kidding. (Bam, scream, whack, whack, kick, chop, groan) I take all the above back. Can I have a ride to the ER?


----------



## Strike (16 Jun 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Actually we have been advised to watch for aircraft landing at the sites of martial arts competetions. No, No, I was only kidding. (Bam, scream, whack, whack, kick, chop, groan) I take all the above back. Can I have a ride to the ER?



Oh ho ho!  Funny man.     "BOOT TO THE HEAD!"  Now it's time to fly home on my helo...my work is done here.


----------



## Bandit1 (17 Jun 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Why does everyone get "curious" whenever a specific military aircraft arrives at any airport?  Most of the time it will be for fuel, an airshow (especially now), or contracted long-term maintenance/upgrades.  If it were anything else it's not like any of us would go bragging about it on these means.  Seriously, if it were for anything than what was mentioned above you'd hear about it on the news before we would.  ;D



Because regular civvies only think that military a/c come to airports when something bad happens... :  Especially here in Toronto, home of anxiety and stress...lmao  Like you said it's usually for fuel or an airshow (not until Labour Day here in Toronto - they'll stage from other locations for the local shows like Borden).  In the case of the vintage a/c they were on their way to Hamilton for a father's day air show at the Canadian War Plane Heritage Museum from their hangers up in Ottawa.

All that being said...it's still cool to see military a/c in the sky, regardless of whether they're Hornets or Griffs or Hercs or Globesmashers...makes my day that much better.  Below is a Hornet that blasted out of YYZ last year...thanks for the burner!

Cheers, Bandit


----------

